# Still new to composing but what instrument is playing the main melody to this?



## bleupalmtree (Jan 15, 2022)

You know the da -da da- da da da da- da da da da daaaaaa...

The 0:29 second part


----------



## BenG (Jan 15, 2022)

Tuba with flute(?) on top. Great soundtrack!


----------



## bleupalmtree (Jan 15, 2022)

BenG said:


> Tuba with flute(?) on top. Great soundtrack!


THANK YOU

I love it. I was watching a Christmas episode from Tales from the Crypt a few weeks back and ever since i heard the theme it's been stuck in my head ever since

Never new Danny Elfman wrote the theme til last month. Total mind blowing!


----------



## BenG (Jan 15, 2022)

bleupalmtree said:


> THANK YOU
> 
> I love it. I was watching a Christmas episode from Tales from the Crypt a few weeks back and ever since i heard the theme it's been stuck in my head ever since
> 
> Never new Danny Elfman wrote the theme til last month. Total mind blowing!


No worries and grew up on the series!  Loved the music and only found out it was Elfman recently.


----------



## Henu (Jan 16, 2022)

I think it's not a flute, but a synth. Something rolandish,probably.


----------

